# Trying to root Droid 3



## civiccrazy (Jan 22, 2012)

I have been trying to root my Droid 3, but with no luck. I tried to follow the instructions here...http://www.androidguys.com/2011/08/25/root-droid-3-1-click/

The first thing it says to do is download the drivers. I tried from my computer and phone, it wont let me do that. Could someone please help me through this?


----------



## nu2droid (Jun 28, 2011)

I would start here. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1240130

This has made rooting the D3 as simple as it could get.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Try my method kang, http://www.multiupload.com/FYUJTQLPI3, enable usb debugging if that doesn't work download pdanet http://junefabrics.com/android/index.php and that should install the proper drivers


----------



## supern0va (Nov 23, 2011)

The xda link above highlighting Pete Souza's method is flawless and noob-proof. Even has an unroot option.

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


----------



## vbhokiefan (Aug 26, 2011)

supern0va said:


> Pete Souza's method is flawless and noob-proof.


+1 for Pete -- Click, reboot, reboot, reboot, ROOT!


----------

